# Carba Tec Mark II



## shagnasty (Apr 24, 2010)

I bought this lathe today, and its been sitting NIB in this guys garage. Its got variable knob speed control etc. He had the receipt from back in 1997, and the original magazine he ordered it from. Comes with an unopened VHS tape. He paid $270 back then plus $12 bucks for shipping, from Penn State Industries. 12 bucks today you can barely send a medium flat rate......

Anyways, anything you can tell me about it. Opinions ? Good, Bad or Ugly ? Fair price for it today?


----------



## panini (Apr 24, 2010)

I got one of those bought in '98 and the older carba tec bought in '95 used it till 2005 ...The II is a great transportable lathe around...I bring to the high school to teach students how to turn pens...The older lathe still collecting dust since I got the Jet 1014vs...

Great score...


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Mark,
Well this one seems to run just fine and was still in the plastic.  Good thing for the oil they packed it in.  

Anybody recommend a nice set of lathe chisel set?   :biggrin:  Would like to do handles, peppermills and maybe pens.

Larry


----------



## SonOfMartin (Apr 26, 2010)

I have that exact same lathe. My Dad bought it years ago and gave it to me.  It has a lot of miles on it, but it's a sweet little lathe - I love it.  It sits next to my 48" lathe but it gets used the most because it's so smooth and I think because it was my Dad's I use it the most.

I like Benjamin's Best brand - check out Penn State Industries Web site or eBay - you sometimes find good deals there on these chisels.


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2010)

That looks like a really nice lathe. Enjoy it...


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys....will do.  Larry


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 28, 2010)

Penn State was selling some of their product on Amazon at sale prices if I recall-might be worth a look see.


----------

